# 'ELLO EVERYONE!



## rcpilotjr (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi to all. My name is CJ, I live in cataula, ga. how to pronounce cataula "cU-tall-U"


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi CJ, welcome to the forum.... Just what part of Ga. you from ?

Charles


----------



## rcpilotjr (Feb 23, 2008)

near columbus


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome cj


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome from Poland...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm with V2.Greetings.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 23, 2008)

Belgium greetings, mate.

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome, CJ!


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Fly in as often as ya like.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 24, 2008)

welcome from sunny north australia CJ


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cj gotta watch out for them diggers, next thing you know your one of them ask lucky he'll tell ya


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

oi! 

Welcome mate.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Heinz said:


> oi!
> 
> Welcome mate.



Hey i saw that heinz no tryin to dig around me there


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi CJ, welcome from Sunny SOUTH Australia.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 24, 2008)

South Australians are weird they all sound like Kiwi's, and you DONT wanna sound like them....
having said that welcome to the forum and i know i gonna cop crap from a south australian for saying that.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi CJ, Welcome to our little escape from present reality.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 27, 2008)

The operative word being "escape".


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

Doug, don't tell him we escaped! He might not come back.

welcome!


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey there CJ and welcome


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome Cj from a Queenslander the Sunshine State of Australia. By the way Lucky is just jealous of us Aussies. He has always wanted to be an Aussie but failed the test set for him. He was asked to give blood for testing. He replied I don't give ****ing nothing away


----------



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

Bahahah! Perfect description of a Scot, tight as a mouses ear. 

Welcome to the site, CJ !!! We're like the U.N. - except there's a modicum of grey matter amongst us.


----------

